# Holiday Cottage TT Meet - Ideas?



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Just wanted to kick off a thread in the appropriate place - opening discussion about when/where for the idea of sharing a suitable Holiday Cottage (instead of renting rooms in a hotel).

Quite fancy a long weekend, but it depends on the individual places as to when their handover dates are, and some perhaps rent for full weeks only etc.

*Time Of Year*

Obviously "next year" now, but do people want "sooner" (eg Feb / March) or slightly later in the year?

*Location*

I reckon somewhere in Wales is ideal - not because I live there, but because its reasonably accessible for *most* people, has lots of places which cater for this sort of thing, and also can provide some excellent driving roads and scenery.

I would suggest not going all the way up to North Wales (Portmeirion) again - but instead stay around the Brecon area - as a base, I think its easier to get to and will still provide some awesome driving. People can get from England via the A40 quite easily, meeting at Ross or whatever.....

*Who Is Invited?*

Basically anyone  Don't think that this is only open to us cliquey Portmeirion type posse. Format is flexible. We can arrange accommodation according to the numbers who are coming, and also the makeup of those numbers. Twin rooms, single rooms, doubles etc. The weekend (if I have my way!) will involve some hooning, a fair amount of drinking, some Jenga etc, but can also include some other activities that we simply didn't get time for last time. Brecon caters for everything from walking to Horse Riding. Food can be prepped by willing volunteers or we can eat out.....

*What Next?*

Stick your ideas down on this thread. Hopefully the forum won't go tits up again and lose the detail. If we can bash out a time, location and itinerary to suit a decent group of people, we can start to look in detail at the suitable venues etc.

if someone else actually wants to do the organising, thats fine by me - it wasn't originally my idea, so I don't want to gatecrash it! but now is as good a time as any to get the ball rolling and guage some interest


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Great idea Stu, JampoTT, Paula, HeadEd, at al ;D

Activities: As long as I don't cause people to not come, then count me x2. Drinking, hooning, drinking, Jenga (no-one will ever beat me :), hooning, quad biking, drinking, Big BBQ, drinking, hooning. Sounds all good to me. ;D ;D ;D

When: Maybe springtime or early summerish, so the roads are dry and the weather is more likely to be better. Longer days and warmer nights.

Accomodation: Away from anyone not in the group, 'cos we don't want the police called


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Jenga (no-one will ever beat me)


Sorry mate, but until you have seen Stu-Oxford's ninja jenga, you haven't lived  (btw, this has to be performed only by professionals after the consumption of a large quantity of alcohol)

Tim, it has to happen.. needs to be a long weekend too as one night is just not long enough...

Mart


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I can ONLY play, when copious amounts have alcohol have past my lips ;D and look forward to Ninja Jenga too ;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Ok, so Jenga is "in"....

But can we decide on the more important elements such as dates / location? 

Mart - you happy to stay south of Portmeirion instead of taking an entire day to do the "there and back" driving?

I know PM was lovely, but TBH I don't think the actual location made that meet any more special - just gave an excuse for 8+ hours driving in 2 days


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I bet that the first date that crops up, will be in April when I'm on holiday :-/ It ALWAYS happens like that!


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Oh yes. Â You know it makes sense.

Count us in Â ;D

*Preferred dates:* Â

Well, we are all balancing the urgence of wanting to do this again with being willing enough to wait until the weather is good enough to do it. Me, I'm too impatient so........

The only commitments we have for next year are the week leading up to Easter so.....with that in mind.....how about we go for...........

*the 2nd/3rd week in March? *

Days are long enough to have some fun, it's *early enough before the tourist season starts so even less traffic* Â  and it's nearly spring time so cool enough for turbo's  and for getting largered near a big fire. (In the house I mean)

Yoda will also be giving lesson number one in the art of Ninja Jenga....Man who catch fly wif chopstick can accomplish aaaaaaaaaanything


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Tim,

Not precious about PM at all... Wales is a beautiful place.

My only suggestion is that if we are doing it later in the year rather than sooner - somewhere near the coast would be nice for BBQs on the beach at night  Other than that I am happy anywhere there is booze and good company.

I can't vouch for our mode of transport by then, as I might either have a BMX or an Aston.. and the good lady will either have her BMW or TVR 

Mart.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> I might either have a BMX or an Aston.. and the good lady will either have her BMW or TVR


And Paula? *lol*

Maybe I won't have my TTR next year either....

Powell probably without his TTR as well, but still most welcome. This ain't about getting TTs together as much as getting fun folk together. Just bring something that can keep up with the "hooning" and you'll be fine. Come to think of it, you'll probably be quicker on the BMX than Paula lets you drive the TTR


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Come to think of it, you'll probably be quicker on the BMX than Paula lets you drive the TTR


lol, how true..

It doesn't matter what people drive to me..

.. so I don't have a TT now, so what? I have had 3, so can offer as much valid advice as anyone else here.. it's about the friendships that have built up outside the forum to me. A source of information and help to people who want it - but also a place to vent your spleen if so needed, and to catch up with people on the other side of the country/world that you don't see very often.

Nice one Tim, lets get this together


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Can I bring my dalmatian? ;D


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

I'd need alot of alcohol or hard drugs before I went to Wales in January or February or any month of the come to think of it!
Now dont get me wrong lovely country and all that it's just,well you know it's well those welsh people strange bunch.Like one very large Royston Vassey.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> I'd need alot of alcohol or hard drugs before I went to Wales in January or February or any month of the come to think of it!
> Now dont get me wrong lovely country and all that it's just,well you know it's well those welsh people strange bunch.Like one very large Royston Vassey.


I'll have you know I am one of those strange bunch


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Can I bring my dalmatian?


Only if I can bring both of mine  (you'll have to pick 'em up tho - I can't fit both in the TT!)



> I'd need alot of alcohol or hard drugs before I went to Wales in January or February or any month of the come to think of it!


Can be provided.....

(although if I was single and female arranging this, I bet you'd be scrambling over the Severn Bridge just as fast as you could...... unfortunately I'm probably not your type!)


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Single/female,I would'nt even boover with the bridge,I'd swim the bloody river!!!!!!!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Great idea, boyo. Would prefer April time as it will hopefully have stopped raining here then. Could we find one of these large country houses where they provide catering as well ?

Parts of Wales can be a bit like Roystan Veasey at times, but then that gives it a bit of character.
Some advice - Make sure that all you boys :-
practise your close harmony singing,
can discuss rugby without favouring the English team,
can drink gallon of Brains SA without being sick
and have your passports ready for the Severn Bridge.

A Welsh Woman


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Well as long as I don't see any 4'1" ginger haired, 14 toed, buck toothed welsh girls, I won't fall in love. So I should be able to stand the beer, but not sure about the passport? Do I need a ten year one?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

What jabs do you need.Would be the same as some far-east trips?What about currency or do you still use the barter system.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It sounds lovely....even animals are allowed!! So I will bring my bitch to play with the other doggies!! ;D


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Cottage-ing + Viastan,christ what took him so long.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

You must'nt hijack this thread with racist remarks about Wales and the Welsh monetary system, although sheep do feature prominently here ;D

As everyone else seems to be bringing their dogs, can i bring my my Westie? He will like to be the plaything of a group of dippy dalmations!

Maybe we could make it one of those hunting, shooting and fishing weekends where we get to play being Lords & Ladies of the Manor.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Yes we would be interested in this meet, we just had a great long weekend in Ross. We came via Gloucester but returned via the Wye valley and the Severn bridge The scenery and countryside are fantastic. Thought it was funny how the Welsh charge you to get in via the Severn Bridge but "let you out" for free .... ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Have a look at this place www.glansevin.com


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Paula,

f*ck me that looks lovely  can do a HUGE TT meet there.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Paula,
> 
> f*ck me that looks lovely  can do a HUGE TT meet there.....


...will they accept doggies too?

Tim is any of your dogs male? I am looking for a donor for my bitch!!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> Paula,
> 
> f*ck me that looks lovely  can do a HUGE TT meet there.....


what a great house party that would be. How many people are interested in this idea?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

So let me get this straight,people actually pay to get into Wales?
Cannot see this as a great money spinner!!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

The 19 room mansion looks cool. And at Â£40 per room per night (3 nights @ Â£2300), it looks cheap enough to appeal to all.

[chairmans hat on]
and it would make a great article for the first edition of the new mag ;D
[/chairmans hat on]


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Count me in..can I bring me 2 snappers?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> snappers?


Are they photographers, Martin? ;D


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

No hi-jack intended, but Mart, Stu, PJ, Rob & Tim. I've sent a text to your mobile numbers about a New Year special deal that Portmeirion is putting on. I got a flyer from Portmeirion this morning and the details are as follows:

"To introduce the Hotel Portmeirion & Castle Deudraeth's first ever January opening, we invite all past guests to take advantage of our New Year Champagne Breaks at 1992 prices: Two nights inclusive of dinner, bed & breakfast for two people for just Â£85 per person per night!! All bookings made before the end of December will receive a bottle of Portmeirion Champagne to welcome you back. The New Year breaks run from 5 January to 12 February"

"In addition, guests on our New Year Champagne Break, qualify for an automatic 20% discount on all products and treatments at the Portmeirion E'spa Beauty Salon" (one for the lady TT'ers)

"All New Year Champagne Break guests, also qualify for a 20%discount on all purchases from the Portmeirion shops"

Please bear in mind that although it looks a touch on the pricey side, this venue is 5star, with rooms in the Hotel & Castle being equiped & decorated to an amazing standard (DVD players & whirlpool baths) to name but a couple of the features.

This price is all inclusive & believe me when i say that the food here is very high quality & expensive, so all inclusive, this deal is almost a bargain.

To anyone that has not already been, this deal is excellent and really should not be missed (just ask the Portmeirion posse)

Does anyone fancy taking up this offer?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul, I didn't get a flyer (I didn't stay at the hotel!) but did see the offer on their website......



> This price is all inclusive & believe me when i say that the food here is very high quality & expensive, so all inclusive, this deal is almost a bargain.


yeah, the food is great if you can find it on your plate!  have a McDonald's first is my suggestion. C'mon Paul, paint a true picture 

As a note, the shop selling preserves is called "Pot Jam" so must be my sorta town


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Good point about the food, but if quality not quantity is your thing then its excellent food  ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> The 19 room mansion looks cool. And at Â£40 per room per night (3 nights @ Â£2300), it looks cheap enough to appeal to all.
> 
> [chairmans hat on]
> and it would make a great article for the first edition of the new mag ;D
> [/chairmans hat on]


Imagine the photo opportunity of a whole row of TT's parked outside this place!! Great for the new mag.
Count me + 1, (husband is attracted to the idea of lording it around a mansion).


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Paula - the mansion looks fantastic! They don't have avail for first bank holiday weekend in May do they? would be a great time to shoot the calendar photos too!

JampoTT - please count Mark (Mr T7) and I in for the weekend - thanks!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

The mansion is booked up all of April and for the first half of May according to their site. If we are really interested in booking this place then we need to get organised.
JampoTT - are there enough people interested?
Are there any other venue suggestions? 
Not keen on a 5 star hotel in Portmeirion as would have to behave and dress for dinner!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Not keen on a 5 star hotel in Portmeirion as would have to behave and dress for dinner!


*cough* Obviously you haven't seen the video (and probably a good job too). Yes we had to dress up (kind of) but our behaviour was far from impeccable. In fact it was bordering on indecent.

(picture Head_Ed and myself, both 6'4"ish stocky chaps, skipping hand in hand to the toilets, just as a "for instance")

Currently not enough pledged support for me to lay out that kind of dough to book the place, but I reckon there are (depending on dates) roughly 10-20 "interested" parties already........


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

They may let us provisionally book a date :-/ If they do, then we could really push it hard and if it fails then either reduce the booking or cancel. We would only need 19 owners (19 rooms?) to confirm, surely this ain't gonna be that difficult. Maybe it's the time of year and people have their minds on Xmas.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Me me me !Keep, me informed please


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So that "seems" to be so far

- Tim & dogs (JampoTT)
- Stu 
- PJ and Duncan Mart
- Mark (NuTTs)
- Paula (PaulaTT)
- John (TTotal)
- Louise (T7)
- Paul (PaulsTT)
- Martin & dogs (M44RT_L)
- ?? Paul (w7pmc)
- ?? Pas55
- ?? John & dogs (Thorney)
- ?? Nick & dog (Vlastan)


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Perhaps it would help if we had a few dates to consider? 
Anytime in Feb/March is okay but towards the end of March when the weather is a bit better.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I'm in the Cayman Islands mid April, so "probably" wouldn't want to cancel it for a weekend in Wales ;D ;D. The later, warmer the better really, especially if we want BBQ's and stuff.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Warmer weather for bbq in Mid-Wales?? What a lovely idea! Unfortunately, the mansion looks to be fully booked thru the summer.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

ok, then as late as we can before mid year! and if that's March then so be it, I'll still come!


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> ok, then as late as we can before mid year! and if that's March then so be it, I'll still come!


If the weather is cold & miserable then we can all cuddle up around the log fire!


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

if that's a promise then make it February

That sounds like a "cool" idea ;D


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Who is organising this mansion house party? 
Is it you Mr NuTTs or JampoTT or a n other ?
You men, couldnt organise a p*** up in a brewery! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Gotcha NuTTs LOL Â ;D ;D ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> Who is organising this mansion house party?
> Is it you Mr NuTTs or JampoTT or a n other ?
> You men, couldnt organise a p*** up in a brewery! ;D ;D ;D


*lol*

I thought it was you Paula ;D ;D and I was just keeping you on the right path.... sort of helping without being toooo noticeable. ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> *lol*
> 
> I thought it was you Paula ;D ;D and I was just keeping you on the right path.... sort of helping without being toooo noticeable. ;D


For goodness sake hurry up 11th Jan so we can give this guy an owners club to run!

(you know I don't really mean it sweetie :-*)

So what is the latest date we could book?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

A question mark against my name for a meeting/hoon, how rude. Of course i'll be up for it. I'm never one to miss a party.

However, we need to look at suitable dates. The later we leave it, the less likely we are to get anywhere, plus if we're planning for the summer, then its gonna clash with peoples summer holiday plans.

I still think the Portmeirion idea is worth looking into further (www.portmeirion-village.com) As the people who attended the event last year will confirm, you possibly could not have any more fun ;D   8)

Paula: Pormeirion is indeed 5star luxury, but its far from posh. *LOL* at Tim & Mart skipping to the toilet. Just gonna watch the video again now.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Week 1 or week 2 in March.......any later and the roads'll be chocka and we won;t be able to get anywhere


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

So who's gonna get off their arse and get it provisionally booked. At this stage I don't bloody care what date it is ;D ;D ;D ;D Early March is good 'cos at least we can all cuddle around the open fire


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> So who's gonna get off their arse and get it provisionally booked. At this stage I don't bloody care what date it is ;D ;D ;D ;D Early March is good 'cos at least we can all cuddle around the open fire


Okay I give in, but only because I want to cuddle up around the open fire!! 
Do we want to try this mansion place or is Portmeirion a favourable alternative? Does anyone have any preference or will you all just turn up when you have a place, date & time?

I will contact the mansion today to get some info and provisional dates.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Just get ANYWHERE organised at ANYTIME. ;D ;D

and thankyou for volunteering ;D

PS looking forward the the hug


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Plas Glansevin Mansion is available every weekend in March but is booked up after that. The cost for 24 people would be Â£2,400 for weekend. If there are upto 34 people interested, then the cost is Â£2,700.
They will require a deposit of 20% on booking.

I can make any weekend next March so how about the last weekend of 29/30th?
Is anyone definately interested?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Paula - can do the weekend 29/30 March so please book me and hubby (Mark) in...

(what a shame you can't get kids in a TTR! ;D)

Thanks x

Louise


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Can do that weekend. Let me know who to make the cheque payable to. ;D


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yup...who wants my money then ?


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Okay lets go for it....... The mansion has everything we could want - a swimming pool, sauna, table tennis, etc and lots of winding lanes to test out the TT's.

I need 24 definately interested people - have got 8 so far. Please IM me if you are interested and I will give you my address to send the deposit of Â£20 per person.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Help! Help!
Could someone else please take over the booking of this mansion as I am going away for Christmas on Thursday. (skiing, French Alps, with kids, driving but not in TT)
I will email that person the booking form and send my depsit too.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

What mansion?

Paul, is this the one you suggested? I am lost :-/


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Stu

The mansion was PaulaTT's idea

http://www.glansevin.com/Pages/glansevin_mansion.html

This is her post with the details



> Plas Glansevin Mansion is available every weekend in March but is booked up after that. The cost for 24 people would be Â£2,400 for weekend. If there are upto 34 people interested, then the cost is Â£2,700.
> They will require a deposit of 20% on booking.
> 
> I can make any weekend next March so how about the last weekend of 29/30th?
> Is anyone definately interested?


This a list of those who (so far) registered an interest in some form of meet

- Tim & dogs (JampoTT) 
- Stu 
- PJ and Duncan Mart 
- Mark (NuTTs) 
- Paula (PaulaTT) 
- John (TTotal) 
- Louise (T7) 
- Paul (PaulsTT) 
- Martin & dogs (M44RT_L) 
- ?? Paul (w7pmc) 
- ?? Pas55 
- ?? John & dogs (Thorney) 
- ?? Nick & dog (Vlastan)

and so far

NuTTs
TTotal
T7
PaulaTT

have all said a defo YES to the weekend.

So are you up for organising it? ;D ;D ;D Thanks Stu


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I was a defo, but based on the Portmeirion idea. Too good an opportunity to miss in my opinion & waited on hand & foot is very pleasing.

This can only be secured if booked before 30th Dec with dates to stay between 5th Jan & 12th Feb. Refer back to my cutting of the offer that Portmeirion sent me.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> I was a defo, but based on the Portmeirion idea. Too good an opportunity to miss in my opinion & waited on hand & foot is very pleasing.
> 
> This can only be secured if booked before 30th Dec with dates to stay between 5th Jan & 12th Feb. Refer back to my cutting of the offer that Portmeirion sent me.


Paul

Does this mean you are not a defo unless it is Portmeirion?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mark:

Defo if its Portmeirion, more for the dates than the location. I can't commit to anything after early Feb, as my travel agenda will have started in ernest, so i can only confirm dates later than Feb at short notice (which won't really help matters).

Having looked at the Mansion (website), i really do feel that Portmeirion is a better location, better value when you include the food & more suitable for our needs. I would consider the Mansion, but as already said i can't commit to dates later than Feb & i don't think it would turn out to be very suitable.


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

Martin & dogs (M44RT_L)

Noooo..by 'snappers' I meant 'ankle biters'...i.e. children.

So is it OK to bring the kids?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Wasn't the Portmeirion cost something like Â£350 for weekend for 2? or did I get my sums mixed up?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mark:

You're right its Â£85pppn, so Â£340 for a couple for a weekend. This does include 5 course dinner for both nights & breakfast for both mornings. Hotel/Castle is 5 star.

The Portmeirion posse event a couple of months ago, cost around Â£250 for a couple for 1 night. That included dinner, but no breakfast, no free champagne and in lesser quality rooms, so you can see how this deal does represent great value ;D


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

This meet doesn't have to be about fine wine and 5* hotels. A load of TT's, a fridge full of beer and we'll have a great time.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I agree, but do the maths. Bang for buck, it will probably be better value at Portmeirion. I for one, aint into camping or cooking, so add meals, the fact that Portmeirion is not dependant on how many people book & that we already have 10 TTOC references for the place, then surely its a good option.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Oh Dear, oh dear, oh Dear.....
Boys, please stop bickering and sort this out.
The difference between the 2 venues is obviously food - one catered, the other not! As Portmeirion is a 5 star venue, I suspect that the food looks beautiful but there is not much of it!

Personally I agree with Mr NuTTs, a log fire, our own private swimming pool, sauna, a fridge of beer for the boys and a fridge of bubbly for the girls. 
What more do we want!

Boys, you could always organise a meet at both locations and see how much support each of you gets! The Mansion gets my vote!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Paula:

No bickering going on here, but when all said and done, i know my preference & it aint sharing a house/camping.

Portmeirion aint gonna happen on this basis, as i have not got enough time to rally support/attendance & it needs booking before 31st Dec. I've spoken to a couple of the previous attendees and we're probably just gonna book it anyway for pretty much the same group as went last time for early Feb (too good an offer to miss).

Just let me know what gets sorted & if i can make the mansion or whatever venue you decide on as well then i may join in.

Ps. Outdoor swimming pools in March/April will not be very inviting  ;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I'm up for Clarkson's idea 

After all, Tim's post suggested Holiday cottage meet, not palatial mansions.

And after recent experience believe me, getting 24 people to commit cash to anything in advance ain;t easy.

Mi3 here we come


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

For me the meet is about the people not the venue - I'm pretty relaxed about where we go.

It would seem a shame to split and hold two events a couple of weeks apart... :-/

Paul - have you fixed on a date yet?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

If it was to be Portmeirion, then to take advantage of the offer, we need to book before 31st Dec & can stay anytime between 5th Jan & 12th Feb.

I agree that its more about the people than the venue, but the main reason i prefer the idea of Portmeirion over the Mansion, is that i'm not sure that house sharing on a self catering basis, in a Big Brother stylee (even though it is a big house) is the best plan for a weekend away.


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

> If it was to be Portmeirion, then to take advantage of the offer, we need to book before 31st Dec & can stay anytime between 5th Jan & 12th Feb.
> 
> I agree that its more about the people than the venue, but the main reason i prefer the idea of Portmeirion over the Mansion, is that i'm not sure that house sharing on a self catering basis, in a Big Brother stylee (even though it is a big house) is the best plan for a weekend away.


Why not? What are you afraid of ? Maybe I, or one of the others, is a really good chef ? 
You can always jump in your TT and go home if you can't cope with your 'Big Brother' house mates?!?!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

hmm not sure we have anywhere like 24 people for the weekend of the 29/30th March at the Mansion and I guess we risk losing the booking if we wait until Jan to get it organised...?

Best chance of getting any kind of meet organised in 1Q would seem to be Portmerion - Paul have you a date in mind...Mark, Paula, John what do you reckon - do Portmerion before 12th Feb or hold out for more takers on the mansion?

L


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Thinking of the first weekend in February. Got 3 couples pretty much confirmed so far. Any more? then i can investigate further ;D To get the deal, we need to book before 31st Dec so you'll need to be quick. IIRC, the deposit required is only 10% at time of booking.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Paul mate which weekend is it? and which nights? Fri & Sat? Just Sat? ???

If it's the 1/2 or the 15/16 I'm booked up. If it's the 8/9, then I might be able to depending on the days.....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Mark:

Probably 7th & 8th Feb


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Paul, is that 2 nights? Fri & Sat? Or just Sat night?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

2 nights


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Let me see (as soon as I can!) about confirming the other dates (so they don't move) and finding a kid sitter. I know you need to know before the end of Dec. So I'll try over the next few days.

Thanks


----------

